# Ten most important global risks



## mike_cos (Apr 5, 2012)

The Oxford Analytica analysis and strategic advice has identified the ten most important global risks by assessing the impact of in a year: consistent braking Chinese economy,military attack on Iran and the European disintegration are the top three. Toughts? (About European disintgration.. Integration has never existed?)

click on chart



About military attack on Iran: Israel: Possible Military Strike Against Iran’s

Nuclear Facilities


----------



## crapgame (Apr 8, 2012)

The apparent 50-50 odds of Mexico falling into the hands of the cartels, wholesale, makes me wonder if that would amount to anything different than what we already have.

I mean, what IS the policy of the US government toward Mexico and what is it prepared to do to prevent such an eventuality?  What's it prepared to do in the face of such an eventuality, for that matter?

Very interesting.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 8, 2012)

crapgame said:


> I mean, what IS the policy of the US government toward Mexico and what is it prepared to do to prevent such an eventuality? What's it prepared to do in the face of such an eventuality, for that matter?


 
Well.. Underwater jobs started long ago.. http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/07/world/07drugs.html?pagewanted=all
RAND Report: Security in Mexico - Implications for US Policy Options (Free Full Doc in PDF-2009)
STRATFOR Report: The Mexican Drug Cartel Threat in Central America (The US Role)

Enjoy


----------

